# iPad 2-Entretien batterie



## jlchm (11 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je viens tout juste d'acheter un iPad 2 wifi+3G 64Go et pour prendre soin au maximum de la batterie faut-il : 

1. la recharger au fur et à mesure qu'elle se décharge?
2. la recharger quand elle en est à son minimum de charge (10% par exemple)?

Il me semble que la bonne réponse est la n°2.
Mais je préfère avoir l'avis des utilisateurs expérimentés.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## kikou24 (11 Mars 2014)

Non, réponse 1  il vaut mieux des recharges régulières. Eviter de décharger complètement la batterie.


----------



## Mac2A (11 Mars 2014)

Je confirme; il faut éviter de descendre sous 20%
Quand la batterie est à 100% tu peux laissé brancher encore 1 heure mais pas trop longtemps pour éviter des " full cycle"

J'ai "batterie saver" sur iPhone et iPad ; cette application donne ces recommandations


----------



## nayals (11 Mars 2014)

Apparemment, la réponse 2 était bonne pour les anciennes générations de batteries (je croyais pourtant moi aussi, jusqu'à aujourd'hui, qu'elle était valable) :


> Contrairement aux batteries anciennes générations, les batteries Lithium ne subissent pas leffet mémoire. En effet, dans les premières batteries, lorsque vous ne déchargiez pas la batterie complétement, la capacité permanente de la batterie diminuait au fur et à mesure. Les batteries au Lithium acceptent des faibles cycles de recharge et décharge. Et au contraire il est préférable deffectuer des petits cycles de décharge plutôt que des cycles complets.
> 
> Bonnes Pratiques



En tout cas, le mieux est peut-être d'écouter Apple elle-même :


> Vous pouvez recharger une batterie lithium-ion polymère quand bon vous semble, sans qu'il soit nécessaire d'effectuer un cycle de charge ou de décharge complet.
> 
> https://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mars 2014)

Je confirme, il n'existe plus d'effet mémoire...


----------



## mikebrant (22 Mars 2014)

Réponse 2
Sinon voir site Apple section dédiée aux batteries


----------

